#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Lease of Financial Instruments

## Van-der-bourgh

We are one of the leading British Government registered Broker, Agent and investors based in the United ------- with subsidiary offices all over Europe. We are major's providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC, POF, MTN, Bonds and CDs that are registered with us and this financial instruments are specifically for lease and sale, our providers deliver in time and precision as Seth forth in the agreement. You are at liberty to engage our leased facilities into trade programs, project financing, Credit line enhancement, Corporate Loans (Business Start-up Loans or Business Expansion Loans), Equipment Procurement Loans (Industrial Equipment, Air planes, Ships, etc.) And many more, Our Terms and Conditions are reasonable.

DESCRIPTION OF INSTRUMENTS:
1. Instrument: Bank Guarantee (BG)/SBLC (Appendix A)
2. Total Face Value: 10M MIN to 50B MAX USD or Euro
3. Issuing Bank: HSBC, Deutsche Bank Frankfurt, UBS or any Top 25 .
4. Age: One Year, One Day
5. Leasing Price: 6+ 2%
6. Sale Price: 48+2%
7. Delivery by SWIFT .
8. Payment: MT103-23
9. Hard Copy: Bonded Courier within 7 banking days.

If you have need for Corporate loans, International project funding, etc. or if you have a client who requires funding for his project or business, We are also affiliated to lenders who specializes on funding against financial instrument, such as BG, SBLC, POF or MTN, we fund 100% of the face value of the financial instrument.


Inquiries from agents/ brokers/ intermediaries are also welcomed; do get back to me if you are interested in any of our services.

Thanks,
Van-der-bourgh.
van-der-bourgh@hotmail.comSee More: Lease of Financial Instruments

----------

